# History Channel Bruce Lee Documentary



## ArmorOfGod (May 10, 2009)

http://twitchfilm.net/site/view/trailer-for-history-channels-doc-how-bruce-lee-changed-the-world/

2 hours long.
May 10th, but it hits dvd a few months after that.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 10, 2009)

Well, there have been a dozen and a half documentaries on the man, his art, his teachings, his fighting style/no-style, his influence on popular culture and present celebrities, every day people, and etc. 
How will THIS be any different? Still a lot of talk about how unclear his death was, how vague his life in between films. Linda Lee talked about it but skimmed the surface. 
If I HAD the history channel then I would spend the hour and half to watch it. It's not two hours it's probably 105 minutes with about 15 minutes of history channel and regular advertisements throughout... frustrating to watch.... I'll probably wait for the DVD.


----------

